

A survey of how Apple UDIDs are used by apps - morganpyne
http://corte.si/posts/security/apple-udid-survey/index.html

======
morganpyne
This is a follow up to the first article that he wrote regarding UDID tracking
and privacy exposure, using OpenFeint to link UDIDs to real-world identities.
It's a bit shocking to see how many apps are submitting these UDIDs to
multiple domains, and also interesting to note that Flurry is up there with
Apple and OpenFeint as one of the biggest aggregators of this data.

